# Rowtor Target Railway



## TimmyRaa

The Rowtor Target Railway, situated in the middle of nowhere on Dartmoor. The layout is a dumb bell shape with a two lane shed at one end, 4 sets of points and i would estimate just over 500 yards of track, all of which seems to be in remarkable condition considering the harsh conditions up there on the moor. The train would be set on its way and would be unmanned, and soldiers would us the train as a target to shoot at

I believe that the loco is still in the engine shed

Well worth a visit








































































The last pic shows the abutments from where the soldiers used to shoot at the train, the track runs along the ridge at the top of the picture, and the engine shed is on the right


----------



## Black Shuck

TimmyRaa said:


> The Rowtor Target Railway, situated in the middle of nowhere on Dartmoor. The layout is a dumb bell shape with a two lane shed at one end, 4 sets of points and i would estimate just over 500 yards of track, all of which seems to be in remarkable condition considering the harsh conditions up there on the moor. The train would be set on its way and would be unmanned, and soldiers would us the train as a target to shoot at
> 
> I believe that the loco is still in the engine shed
> 
> Well worth a visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last pic shows the abutments from where the soldiers used to shoot at the train, the track runs along the ridge at the top of the picture, and the engine shed is on the right



Shoot at Trains!? That should not be allowed! great set of pics by the way!


----------



## Badoosh

Very nice pics & report.


----------



## Flexible

Hi TimmyRaa.
An unusual find indeed. I'm far from being any sort of expert on mil stuff, but this is the first I've heard of something like this. Do you have any further info? Like when it was built/used last/GE co-ordinates etc?


----------



## ml1275

Here http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.701908&lon=-3.992758&z=18&r=0&src=msa methinks.

ML


----------



## TK421

Wow, what a great find, I really like this, well done for posting this up.


----------



## smileysal

ooooooooooooh I do like this. Just found it on where's the path maps. it looks great. Good pics too. thank you for putting them up. 

 Sal


----------



## TimmyRaa

ml1275 said:


> Here http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.701908&lon=-3.992758&z=18&r=0&src=msa methinks.
> 
> ML



Yeah thats the place, just try to choose a nice day as its pretty exposed.

Unfortunately, i dont know a lot else as hardly any body knows much about this railway, even a mate of mine who drives on the nearby standard gauge Dartmoor Railway in Okehampton, didnt know of its existence.

I was told that one of the locos is on the Leighton Buzzard Railway here - http://narrowperspectives.ukgeeks.co.uk/p58845878.html


----------



## Foxylady

Excellent find and fabulous photos...very evocative of the windswept moor. Nice one.
Welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## Cruachan

Flexible said:


> Hi TimmyRaa.
> An unusual find indeed. I'm far from being any sort of expert on mil stuff, but this is the first I've heard of something like this. Do you have any further info? Like when it was built/used last/GE co-ordinates etc?



I think you'll find all the info you're ever likely to need (including photographs) in this fascinating document that I managed to unearth this morning.

Nice find by the way. Despite 23 years in the regular army I'd never seen or heard of this place either, but I'm pretty sure that members of my regiment who served in Plymouth in the 1960s would have had more than their fill of the place. Look almost as bleak as flaming Otterburn 

J


----------



## Simon-G

Excellent pics, imagine if that loco is still in the shed would love to see that.


----------



## crickleymal

Just like to add my tuppenceworth. Great find and nice picks.


----------



## oldscrote

Great find Timmy only 1 loco there's 2 tracks into the shed and 2 sets of doors very interesting place indeed/


----------



## TimmyRaa

oldscrote said:


> Great find Timmy only 1 loco there's 2 tracks into the shed and 2 sets of doors very interesting place indeed/



One of the battery locos is still in the shed, without a torch and only using my flash gun, you can make out the word 'Captain' on what looks like a box on the left hand track inside the shed - i have since learnt its the other one of a pair of these, now residing on the Leighton Buzzard Railway 

http://narrowperspectives.ukgeeks.co.uk/p58845878.html


----------



## Flexible

That's a fascinating document Cruachan, thanks for the link. You sure that's _not_ classified?  An interesting coincidence that the author of that report lives in the same town where the 'Wickham' trolley was manufactured.


----------



## Trinpaul

Absolutely amazing  I love it  Talk about literally stumbling across a find like this. I am presuming that the train carried or towed a target that was fired at?


----------



## Labb

What a great find. Nice shots and a very beautiful location. Worth a visit, but it is quite a long way from where I live.


----------



## TimmyRaa

I dont think that the engine pulled wagons, judging by a recent pic sent to me

http://www.amberleynarrowgauge.co.uk/images/lyddtargettrolley-small.jpg

I hope this is helpful


----------



## exal66

*Recent visit*

Went up to have a look at this today and I can confirm that there is a Wickham trolley inside the shed, also found some damage to the track. Looks like either mindless vandalism by chavs or mindless vandalism by the MOD


----------



## godzilla73

Lovely fascinating stuff both Timmy and Exal. Thanks for sharing.


----------

